# BFP on day 8 of 5DT



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi


Tested early today and got a BFP. A couple of days ago was a BFN. OTD is this Friday, so will re test then as know this is crucial time when anything could happen.  


So hope I get to keep this, wishing everyone else luck on their tests. Not had hardly any symptoms on this transfer. Transfer was last Saturday of 3 five day blasts.


Have had twinges when I cough, little tummy aches, couple of lower back pains, slight feel of heartburn on couple of occasions, but nothing like my symptoms when pregnant with my daughter.


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations billyjean, i also tested 8dp5dt and got a very dark positive and I'm having twins 

Hope you have a healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Congratulations 

I'm on my 2ww and not having any symptoms I had before with my dd either , so your post is the hope and pma I was looking for.

Good luck for a happy healthy pregnancy 

Congratulations  batley bump  too 


BB


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Congratulations batleybump   , And lots of positive vibes babybluz    I was also looking for posts with no symptoms, so really glad my post helped you.


----------



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

I tested frpm 5dpt5dt and had a positive every day didnt take for gospel until otd. keep thinking  positive and good luck it stays the same for otd. xxxx


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks greekgirl


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi there!


I got a BFP 8dtp5dt so I would say GOOD LUCK and I hope that continues on for you xx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Curious .... what brand tests did you all use? 
Wow lots of bfp good luck for a happy healthy pregnancy ladies 

BB


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Tested again this morning and this time got a BFN. Used the stick the clinic abroad gave me. 1 pink line, cannot understand the instructions, but take it that all test sticks work the same. I pink line means negative, and 2 means pregnant.

Will get some more pee sticks today, but really don't hold out much hope. I haven't any symptoms, even boobs feel normal. OTD is still Friday. Will be disappointed if still negative, but can accept this, as already have a beautiful daughter. This attempt was a last try for a sibling for her, and if it worked, great, but if not, to then accept my blessings and move on.


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hey Billyjean,

I would definately go out and get another test just to make sure, especially if you are using a foreign make that you may not understand. I always found the First Response Early Response ones the best as they pick up really low HCG levels of around 25 I think, also are you testing first thing in the morning??

Lucy xx


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi batleybump . Did another test this afternoon with first response. Another negative


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Oh no you must feel awful billyjean  sending you big  . You say your otd is not til friday so maybe it will change by then...fingers crossed xx

Will your gp not fo a blood hcg test for you?? Xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

please wait a few days
I tested early last time and for a BFN I then tested the day after and got a BFP 
It takes a few days for the HCG levels to appear 
Good luck
XX


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi


Thanks for all your posts. OTD today and another negative with clearblue. No symptoms at all, apart from feeling that my AF is on its way. Clinic have asked me to get blood test, so did that today. Results not back till next weds, because of bank hol Monday. Still have to take meds till then


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Sorry to read your news about your bfn.  
I've been testing for days n it's coming up negative too...I'm on day7 today.
Have picked up feint positives on the evening of day6 on my last two cycles so im feeling it over... So I know the stress you've been through the last few days as I'm there right now!
Hugs to you... I hope there's a miracle re hcg for you xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

It is a horrible feeling that negative result
I am 10dp3dt and this morning I got a negative result. My clinic have told me to wait until Monday as HCG levels not high enough but still not really expecting a positive
I too have tou carry on taking cyclogest.

We have to keep trying as our miracles will come one day    

xx


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi


Thanks for your replies, don't feel so on my own in this now. Good luck rainbow princess. You've still got lots of time yet to get a BFP. I got my BFP with my daughter on day 10 of 5dt. Wishing you lots of luck.


Romeo10, you've still got time to turn it around too to a BFP. Hope it does. Let's hope we all get miracles xx




Well thought I'd do another test, as last one in the cupboard, and what I expected, another negative. Still took the meds, and hating it now.


Keep wondering about the BFP I got a week ago, and have emailed my clinic to find out whether there was any Hcg in any trigger shots that I may have had. Read that this can give an early false positive, as still in the body then. 


However, if I had this, then surely the positive would also have shown up first time I tested, which was a bfn.


Or was the clearblue playing up re the positive, read a pee stick thread on here that some women have complained of false positives with clearblue.


Keep mulling over so many things, so really hoping to find out more with blood result next week. It can apparently pick up an early miscarriage/ chemical pregnancy.


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi


Well got blood Hcg levels today, and it is 2 iu/L. Nowhere in the pregnancy range. Still mystified as to false positive reading at 8 day of 2ww. Apparently I had a trigger shot containing Hcg before transfer, so maybe it was this. Or was the clearblue digital playing up, it said pregnant- 1-2 weeks.


Anyone else have this happen to them? as really interested to hear their story.


Sorry for anyone else who got a bfn, it's a huge disappointment and A real let down when this happens. There aren't the words to explain this awful time. however on the other side of the spectrum, congratulations for those that went on and got a positive in this 2ww, it offers all of us hope, as we all know it works sometimes from these results. My darling daughter is my testimony to it working, and she is my miracle


----------

